# Interlake Archers Good Friday FITA 720



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks to all the archers who showed up to shoot this annual event. 5 degrees but bright and sunny.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice!

How far away is that target from those hoppers in the background?


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

maybe another ten meters give or take a bit. This is not our regular range just the drive way in give it a couple more weeks then look at the pretty pictures.
or.........there will be lots of room may long weekend at the canada cup stop by for a visit.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

It was a good shoot, with a record turn out of 20 archers. Thanks to Bob for judging, and letting us shoot in your driveway...we are going to be working to expand our range as soon as a bit more snow melts, as it looks like we will have a full house at FITAs all year.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

like it!!!

looks like when there's a will there's a way, great spirit



cheers


----------



## Travis VanDaele (Sep 30, 2002)

Scores ?


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

I can only remember a few...Kevin shot 700(351+349) I shot 689(344+345) Rich shot 684...I am sure full results will be up on the FCA website soon.


----------



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Results*

Sent to Al Wills this morning for the FCA website


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*shoot...*

It looked like it was alot of fun..
lot's of snow it looks like.
Gone here in the capital.
All we need now is warmth:smow:


----------



## ginni (Mar 12, 2009)

awesome turnout guys! thanks to bob for the awesome lunch and snacks and his time for judging!


----------



## GaryM12 (Aug 18, 2004)

no poison ivy????

:wink:


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

GaryM12 said:


> no poison ivy????
> 
> :wink:


or trees for me to hit either all my arrows hit A target and I some how manage to go home with all my arrows


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Nice shooting guys!!

.... we (in Québec) are still in the indoor season, provincial championship next week-end


----------

